# Part numbers for GM exhaust



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Might have found a stash of NOS GTO pipes but so far haven't been able to come up with original GM numbers. Anyone have a clue for me?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

might be able to help, have been through several dealership parts buyouts with a bunch of NOS headpipes & tailpipes, as well as period bent AP Goerlich. Feel free & drop me a PM.


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)




----------

